# Is it time to retire?



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

This is a major dilemna, or should it be dilemma, in the Hobbit household. Work couldn't be better, well maybe it could but it's a fantastic job which I really enjoy... but... should I really be cramming in these hours AND working away to the extent I am - 50-60hr weeks and a week away a month? Work is a really exciting place to be at present, and probably will be for a few years to come.

However, unrelated to work, I now have the opportunity to retire. Do I want to play golf 4-5 days a week? No. Do I want to take up gardening and walk the dog for a few hours a day? No. I can find plenty to keep me occupied but I enjoy the job.

Retiring, and doing all the things I like to do away from work is a huge attraction but, equally, dropping something which I really enjoy is a tough one to reconcile...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			This is a major dilemna, or should it be dilemma, in the Hobbit household. Work couldn't be better, well maybe it could but it's a fantastic job which I really enjoy... but... should I really be cramming in these hours AND working away to the extent I am - 50-60hr weeks and a week away a month? Work is a really exciting place to be at present, and probably will be for a few years to come.

However, unrelated to work, I now have the opportunity to retire. Do I want to play golf 4-5 days a week? No. Do I want to take up gardening and walk the dog for a few hours a day? No. I can find plenty to keep me occupied but I enjoy the job.

Retiring, and doing all the things I like to do away from work is a huge attraction but, equally, dropping something which I really enjoy is a tough one to reconcile...

Click to expand...

From my little experience of retirement (I'm 25 years away from it), one thing I would say would be that I'd be damn sure you've got something to keep you active physically and mentally if you do choose to retire.. I've lost count of my former colleagues who have retired, then deteriorated quickly and suddenly.. The ones who thrive are the ones who have plenty to do.. And if you're coming from a background of 60+ hour weeks and mental stimulation, then maybe a part time job would help the transition..

Oh, and the second I get chance to retire I'm taking it.. You get one chance at this life.. Try to spend it doing something worthwhile..


----------



## Rooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Having no idea what line of work you are in Hobbit, its tricky. But is there an opportunity to go freelance as a trouble shooter, board member, adviser, consultant kind of thing? Pick and choose when you work, work with struggling companies and also get some decent rewards!

Good luck in whatever you chose!


----------



## Snelly (Feb 4, 2015)

Everyone I know who has retired recently says they have never been busier.

If you can afford it financially, do it.  A no brainer in my view.  You will without doubt find things that are equally, if not more rewarding to occupy your time.  All my mates have.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 4, 2015)

What on earth is your job that you have to think about it? Beer taster?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 4, 2015)

I have been retired for over 3 years after being made redundant and deciding to try early retirement. I have to say I love it, I play golf 4 or 5 times a week, sometimes more in Summer. However if I hadn't taken up golf I would have been bored very quickly.

I would  also add that I did mostly enjoy my job.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 4, 2015)

Very personal decision I'm afraid. Finances, lifestyle, dependencies, family etc all play their part. My employer has been shedding mercilessly, mostly on voluntary terms for a few years and I must say I don't know one person who's gone who says they wish they hadn't. Assuming you are talking about early retirement then I think a big factor is the likelihood of a repeat exercise in say 3-4 years? I would hate to be stuck in a job (which may have become tedious) wishing I had taken the chance when I had it.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 4, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			What on earth is your job that you have to think about it? Beer taster?
		
Click to expand...


Hear, hear! If you can afford it, do it. With golf, travel and the other things you do in the small amount of leisure time you now have you'll never be bored. I've been (semi) retired for 12 years now & time never passes slowly. Come back & have a game at your old  club!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 4, 2015)

If you do retire, you better get down to B&Q and get yourself some new tools cause HID will have plans. 

I met my old boss after he retired and he said 
''I get up when I'm awake, I go to bed when I'm tired, I eat when I'm hungry and the only time I wear a watch is so that I'm not late for my tee time''.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2015)

Keep working for a few more year until you enjoy it less. An extra 2 or 3 years of saving can make the next 20 easier


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2015)

The key is your mentality. I know people who have embraced retirement, they love it and would never want to work again. I also know people who hate it and fight it every day. They simply did not want to retire and so mentally have not accepted it. Very sad to see. Only do it when you want to, say yes to 95% of suggestions and invites and enjoy it. Personally, if I could afford it I would retire tomorrow and I'm 45.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2015)

I stopped working about 6 months ago, although I'm doing a building project on my business premises that hopefully will be my pension. I still do some office functions for the business as well, but, I'm pretty well retired

At first I found it hard to gave no role day to day as I've worked since I was 15, but I'm finding filling the time and being alone a fair bit more easier by the day and I shall probably look for a bit of part time work I'm quite content with the initial decision to stop working. I only wish that the timing had been better and that I'd been able to play And practice a bit more whilst the weather was better. 

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## vkurup (Feb 4, 2015)

It all depends on a lot of factors... what you do and how much will you enjoy without it.  Also, how would it be financially viable.  
If I could do it, I would go down the route suggested by Rooter...  can you go down the consultant route which gives you flexibility to work part time (esp in winter when you cant play golf).  I met someone at the course.  He apparently played every weekend when he was working, and now plays less than once or twice a month. 

After working at a job he loved, my dad retired about 15 yrs ago. It lasted about a week as my mom got bored of him in the house and asked him to go and 'do something'.  Since then he has been a consultant and travels extensively and almost has a new career - he just loves it so much.

Good luck on whatever you decide..  (I would love to be in you place)


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			This is a major dilemna, or should it be dilemma, in the Hobbit household. *Work couldn't be better, well maybe it could but it's a fantastic job which I really enjoy.*.. but... should I really be cramming in these hours AND working away to the extent I am - 50-60hr weeks and a week away a month? Work is a really exciting place to be at present, and probably will be for a few years to come.

However, unrelated to work, I now have the opportunity to retire. Do I want to play golf 4-5 days a week? No. Do I want to take up gardening and walk the dog for a few hours a day? No. I can find plenty to keep me occupied but *I enjoy the job*.

Retiring, and doing all the things I like to do away from work is a huge attraction but, equally, dropping something which I really enjoy is a tough one to reconcile...

Click to expand...

Yes please tell us what you do, I use to love my job but that was over 20 yrs ago!

If I could retire tomorrow I would at a drop of a hat:smirk:


----------



## delc (Feb 4, 2015)

If you have enough income/resources and a chance to retire, then take it! I now play golf 5 times a week and persue other hobbies, and frankly don't know how I ever found time to go to work! Been retired for 4 years btw. You are a long time dead, so enjoy life while you can!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 4, 2015)

Life isn't a rehearsal, you only get one stab at it. If you can afford it, live the dream. You're a long time dead.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2015)

All things being equal such as financial security then imagine yourself retired versus working in a job you obviously enjoy and decide which you'd prefer. Lots of people continue to work when retirement is a viable option because it's what they love and a huge part of their lives they can't imagine giving up.

I'm all but retired as I work 1 day a week and yes play golf most of the others. Like Louise though I'm not sure what I'd fill my days with without golf - the current closure due to snow is testing that!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2015)

Personal decision, if you love your job that much I would carry on but try to reduce your unhealthy hours.

Many folk do not prepare for retirement.
I took early retirement aged 57 and then had 6 years seasonal and part time [paid hobby] work, lessening off to two days a week until I stopped working
Time seems to be flying for me gardening, minding grandkids, hill walking in winter, bowls in summer, lots of short breaks, charity work etc.

I had three close friends who died in their final working years. They all had great plans for retirement that they never fulfilled.


----------



## teetime75 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			This is a major dilemna, or should it be dilemma, in the Hobbit household. Work couldn't be better, well maybe it could but it's a fantastic job which I really enjoy... but... should I really be cramming in these hours AND working away to the extent I am - 50-60hr weeks and a week away a month? Work is a really exciting place to be at present, and probably will be for a few years to come.

However, unrelated to work, I now have the opportunity to retire. Do I want to play golf 4-5 days a week? No. Do I want to take up gardening and walk the dog for a few hours a day? No. I can find plenty to keep me occupied but I enjoy the job.

Retiring, and doing all the things I like to do away from work is a huge attraction but, equally, dropping something which I really enjoy is a tough one to reconcile...

Click to expand...

If you enjoy your work stick with it.

You say you have plenty to keep you occupied but thats only because you`re at work for 60hrs.
Think about it.- 60 extra hrs. at home every week takes a lot of filling.
10 hrs. a day for six days a week for the next how many yrs. until you HAVE to retire.

I enjoyed my job but was forced to retire. 10yrs ago I`d go back tomorrow.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2015)

Tv



AmandaJR said:



			All things being equal such as financial security then imagine yourself retired versus working in a job you obviously enjoy and decide which you'd prefer. Lots of people continue to work when retirement is a viable option because it's what they love and a huge part of their lives they can't imagine giving up.

I'm all but retired as I work 1 day a week and yes play golf most of the others. Like Louise though I'm not sure what I'd fill my days with without golf - the current closure due to snow is testing that!
		
Click to expand...

Ever thought of starting a flapjack delivery service to the aged of Kent??


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2015)

It also depends on the rest of your family, especially your partner!

I sold up everything and I effectively retired myself early but my wife, who is 10yrs younger than me, still wanted to work.  I wanted her to only do part-time at most but she ended up doing Mon-Fri, so, for the first 18mths it was great driving up and down the country playing every golf course in my sights and stopping over at some of them, but it became lonely 

Once I caught up on all the jobs in the house and gardens, walked the dog that many times he hid when I said walkies, I needed something else, just getting the dinner ready every night after playing golf every day wasn't enough top keep the old grey matter engaged. 

If you can retire as a family, then great, you can share the retirement and do things together, mine hasn't or didn't work, in principle it was great to say I could afford to retire, in practice it was too early without my wife wanting to do the same and left me isolated.

Now with my work for SkyCaddie and helping my mates business, I can do some work giving me something else to focus on and still travel and play golf when I want and share time with the wife, its a balance which now works, kind of..


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2015)

I retired six years ago from a fairly demanding job.   I have worked part time a few days a week since and love it, First year was time out, three years with the National Trust and two years now at a Golf Club.   I like to be where I can interact with people and also get a bit of golf in..


----------



## CMAC (Feb 4, 2015)

We're not educated to use our leisure time fully, so you need to be active and have a focus and ideally routine.

There's a very frightening statistic around (maybe someone can source it) where people in very demanding stressfull positions go downhill at an accelerated rate after retirement if they actually 'retire' in the true sense of the word.

How often do you find when work is very busy and stressful you never catch a cold or illness, but go on a 2 week holiday and Bam! headcold day 3. Theres a medical reason, but it doesnt happen to everyone of course.

Hobbit, are you asking the question or just talking out loud to the world? I think you already have the answer.


----------



## JCW (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I am semi retired at the moment and in a couple of years i will be fully retired as there are still a few things i need to do , I should have done this at 50 and I would have been fully retired now . Anyway You are a long time dead so if you can do it now do it , don`t worry you find plenty to do and no matter what , no amount of money can ever buy time , how much you have left no one knows so I say don`t do what you can today tomorrow as tomorrow may never come . Goodluck on whatever you decide


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			This is a major dilemna, or should it be dilemma, in the Hobbit household. Work couldn't be better, well maybe it could *but it's a fantastic job which I really enjoy*... but... should I really be cramming in these hours AND working away to the extent I am - 50-60hr weeks and a week away a month? Work is a really exciting place to be at present, and probably will be for a few years to come.

However, unrelated to work, I now have the opportunity to retire. Do I want to play golf 4-5 days a week? No. Do I want to take up gardening and walk the dog for a few hours a day? No. I can find plenty to keep me occupied but I enjoy the job.

Retiring, and doing all the things I like to do away from work is a huge attraction but, equally, dropping something which I really enjoy is a tough one to reconcile...

Click to expand...

If you really enjoy it and you're getting paid for it, it's not a job so technically you can't retireâ€¦â€¦  

Try looking at what it is you really enjoy about it and what you would replace that with, and also look at what the loss of that job could cost you financially and what you then couldn't do would be my advice as a starting point.  Good luck with it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 4, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Ever thought of starting a flapjack delivery service to the aged of Kent??
		
Click to expand...

Well our company has been sold so my Mondays might become available


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2015)

Blimey I thought you must have retired years ago Brian. Could you not reduce your hours, go part time, and see how you get on with that ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2015)

First and foremost hobbit it's what I call "a happy problem". You are happy at work and could equally be as happy retired. I would not be getting stressed about which decision you make.

Tashyboy and another couple of hundred others are made redundant later this year.

in essence I am asking myself two questions.

1, Can I afford to retire, a, yes = no problems. b, No = I have to find other work.

2, If the answer to 1 is yes I can afford to finish, the second question is can I fill my seven days a week without turning into a cabbage. If it is yes woohoo. If not then I need to find a few days a week. 
At the momenti am hoping to finish work full stop and fill my days with golf, Hols, City, and Grandkids. ( Found out at weekend another little Tash is on the way).

can you not semi retire and get the best of both worlds. Me I cannot wait to finish, having worked 36 years in the mining industry, I am getting bitter and twisted being bossed by muppets, and that's not me as a person so I need to get away. However Missis Tash loves her job and when she finishes in two and half years I am convinced she will semi retire.

Bottom line for Tashyboy is, "I will measure my success by the years I have retired and not the years I have worked".

good luck with it.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 5, 2015)

Many interesting points... my sentiment is that you should enjoy your life and if work is something that you genuinely enjoy then why stop? that said if your family want you to stop then you should perhaps look at your life 'outside the box' and figure out your priorities. Totally agree that after turning into a babysitter/taxi/cook/gardener and general handyperson for everyone who now knows that you don't work and are available is not only mind-numbing but a total pain in the ass. People will literally start calling you out of nowhere and expect you to practically drop whatever you're doing simply on the basis that you're not at work so it MUST be OK for you to give them a lift to the hospital/doctors/train station or come and help with some issue. You gotta keep your brain happy and enjoy whatever you choose in the company of those that you choose to share it with.... I spend a lot of time alone (you can probably tell) and TBH I'd probably rather have a job than be a houseparent - it's mind numbing. I could play golf every day of the week if I wanted to but having been there and done that it doesn't have the same draw any more.... right now I'm into darts!! LOLOLOL


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2015)

Hahaha.....  Bri, some great advice here...  hope your heads not reeling too much. What an opportunity...  more than that once you pack in work you can say 'Yes' to so many other things...  can't see you being short of things to do on Redcar beach eg Life-guard, deck-chair man, donkey handler........  hehe
Cum'on then...  whats decided....  cos, when I was a kid, I just loved those donkeys:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2015)

2blue said:



			Hahaha.....  Bri, some great advice here...  hope your heads not reeling too much. What an opportunity...  more than that once you pack in work you can say 'Yes' to so many other things...  can't see you being short of things to do on Redcar beach eg Life-guard, deck-chair man, donkey handler........  hehe
Cum'on then...  whats decided....  cos, when I was a kid, I just loved those donkeys:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Did they love you back, Dave?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did they love you back, Dave?

Click to expand...

Heard he got quite closely  attached to Sally&#128563;


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2015)

Oigh...  you heard nothing. Nothing gets out of Redcar....   bad luck Bri


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2015)

2blue said:



			Oigh...  you heard nothing. Nothing gets out of Redcar....   bad luck Bri 

Click to expand...

You been two timing our Sally?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			You been two timing our Sally?!?
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was more of an ass than a donkey man..........unless he's just showing off?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 8, 2015)

Discussed with the boss last week, met with HR earlier this week and have a meeting next Friday with him to finalise the exit plan. Well, not quite an exit plan, but way less than 40hrs and a vastly reduced staff. Got a few other things to sort out but 2016 could be a very different year... and it involves somewhere a lot warmer.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 8, 2015)

Warm weather, nice courses and cold beer............who needs work.

There's many who would swap with you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 8, 2015)

Well it's official. Tashyboy retired yesterday. It was a bit emotional saying cheerio to some of the lads, which was a bit strange coz Al still see a fair few of them.
had a twenty minute lie in this morning then was woke up by grandson and Pooh bear. He's currently playing golf.
re work, no plans but who knows. Re golf, deffo part of me plans along with City season Tickets (when they come), grandkids hols and hours in the man cave.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Discussed with the boss last week, met with HR earlier this week and have a meeting next Friday with him to finalise the exit plan. Well, not quite an exit plan, but way less than 40hrs and a vastly reduced staff. Got a few other things to sort out but 2016 could be a very different year... and it involves somewhere a lot warmer.
		
Click to expand...

Warmer, warmer .....

That could be anywhere in the Arctic circle compared with Redcar.

Hope whatever it is keeps you interested at work and gives you the time to enjoy the family more


----------



## Val (Aug 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Discussed with the boss last week, met with HR earlier this week and have a meeting next Friday with him to finalise the exit plan. Well, not quite an exit plan, but way less than 40hrs and a vastly reduced staff. Got a few other things to sort out but 2016 could be a very different year... and it involves somewhere a lot warmer.
		
Click to expand...


Good news Bri


----------



## 2blue (Aug 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Discussed with the boss last week, met with HR earlier this week and have a meeting next Friday with him to finalise the exit plan. Well, not quite an exit plan, but way less than 40hrs and a vastly reduced staff. Got a few other things to sort out but 2016 could be a very different year... and it involves somewhere a lot warmer.
		
Click to expand...

A good choice Bri..... none EU..... The Lincolnshire Riviera...
Good luck mate


----------



## drdel (Aug 8, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Life isn't a rehearsal, you only get one stab at it. If you can afford it, live the dream. You're a long time dead.
		
Click to expand...

Here, here.

Got the chance to retire early. Formed my own, one-man consultancy and it supplemented the 15 years pension wonderfully. Get to chose what I do; when I work see the grandchildren.

No brainer for me.


----------



## The Green Fairy (Aug 9, 2015)

I retired when I was 52 potentially a 'bit early' but the opportunity came to cash in, so I took it. My wife retired a few years later, just to get the kids through uni and ensure her pension was good.
Since then it has enabled us to do things we had only dreamed about, golf three times a week, winters in a warmer climate, going on holiday tomorrow if we feel like it.
Taking the opportunity, if given, to live wherever.

To live the vida loca you need to be selfish - so a few rules

a) make plans  
b) don't have a pet
c) don't become temp parents  (grandchildren)
d) stop dreaming about it - do it.

Seize the day.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 9, 2015)

Have threatened to retire several times over the last few years or so but bottled it every time... I have, for the first time, now put it in writing and handed letter to the management... Providing I hold my nerve it'll be a double celebration next July... 40 years of marriage and retirement...


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 9, 2015)

I think about retiring everyday, but at the age of 32 it may be a little soon


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 9, 2015)

I tried last year but they wanted me to stay.

3 years max but maybe two left then??


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			From my little experience of retirement (I'm 25 years away from it), one thing I would say would be that I'd be damn sure you've got something to keep you active physically and mentally if you do choose to retire.. I've lost count of my former colleagues who have retired, then deteriorated quickly and suddenly.. The ones who thrive are the ones who have plenty to do.. And if you're coming from a background of 60+ hour weeks and mental stimulation, then maybe a part time job would help the transition..
..
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. Up until recently I worked in pensions payroll - paying benefits for spouse's, dealing with deaths, paying out death grants etc and the number of cases of people retiring and like bluewolf saying deteriorating quickly to various mental or physical health and sudden death is unbelievable. It was shocking really. My old man retired about 6 years ago and I advised him to keep active, keep his mind ticking over and he's been in voluntary employment ever since (plus it gets him out of doing DIY round the house). Everyone is different and it sounds like you enjoy your work, maybe not the long hours and I remember when I bought your driver and rescue club off you that you travel up and down the country - could you be placed more local or reduce hours?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2015)

I grabbed the chance of early retirement age 52 when the restructuring of the local councils took place. I still did the odd job as an electrician but only if it suited me.
 I also took the opportunity to reform a band with some of my old band mates, which lasted 10 years, playing every weekend.

Retired from music again at 62 , and now I'm almost retired from electrical work, except for the odd job for relatives and close friends.

 If you can afford to retire early, grab it with both hands , I remember most  of my old tradesmen only lasted a few years after turning 65.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 9, 2015)

Had a nice card off ma an pa today which said no more alarm clocks. Really. 
grandson woke me up yesterday at 5.50 and fire alarm woke us up this morning at Mecure Wetherby. 
That aside, if you work in the medical trade, you keep getting prodded with a big stick to remind you that you cannot always do things tomorrow. 
One of the lads was made redundant/ retired last year at 50 yr old. He now has a brain tumour and has lost all movement down Lhs of body. It has made a few of the lads look at themselves.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2015)

tricky and very personal decision. If I was in the OP's shoes, I'd definitely give it serious thought and likely to do it. Life's too short anyway and so if you can get some more time to go places you have always wanted, have fun with friends and family and play golf or take up other past times then it's seems a very simple choice on paper. Of course I realise in reality there are so many factors to consider


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 10, 2015)

I retired from my high powered job at 60, not through personal choice but due to the way things unfolded.   Since then I had a year out with some time for myself and family, worked 3 years part time for National Trust and have worked another three years for a local Golf Club.   In both these part time jobs I have been able to meet people and keep active, somthng I would recommend to anyone retiring early.


----------



## The Green Fairy (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh, one thing I forgot
If you don't travel first class - your kids will.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 10, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			I retired from my high powered job at 60, not through personal choice but due to the way things unfolded.   Since then I had a year out with some time for myself and family, worked 3 years part time for National Trust and have worked another three years for a local Golf Club.   In both these part time jobs I have been able to meet people and keep active, somthng I would recommend to anyone retiring early.
		
Click to expand...

Sound advice, similar to what I did.

If you go from a busy job to nowt overnight, IMO you are asking for trouble.
I did 8 years of low paid no brainer part time hobby jobs so that I could keep my pension pot value. I really enjoyed that time.
Reduced hours as I went along so that my last job was only 12 hours a week.

Kept busy with voluntary work, helping with g'kids and bowling.
Occasionally I wish I had taken the advice of an earlier poster to not get tied down with pets and grandparenting....especially during summer holidays.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Also , take lots of SKI holidays [ spending kids inheritance ] :whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

It's an old thread and I know this subject has been touched on in others more recent...but as of precisely one hour ago the question of the OP is 100% the question I have to answer.

Just had a call from my boss and my company is looking to cut costs and I've been offered an early exit.  Package works out at just under 95% of one year top line (about 16months bottom line).  I need to decide this week as there are only limited funds and offer has been made to a few...so I shouldn't dither.  I think it could see me walk out of the door in next couple of weeks.

Was thinking I might well finish next Spring - if not even this coming August if things had opened up out there.  A serious conversation with our financial advisor is in order methinks.  But what else must I consider that I haven't thought of.  State Pension would kick in in a handful of years time (yes - I'm a late-1950s baby) - so would need a bridge between now and then - which we're fortunate to have the funds for.

I know that once we are reopened I can do a part-time work in our church cafe...couple days a week...and then there is midweek golf...now there's a thing I know nothing at all about...

Hmmm...


----------



## NearHull (Feb 16, 2021)

There will many bits of advice, but the advice I pass on to whoever will listen, is that it is very important that you pick the date so as it becomes your choice and not your employer’s.  It sets up a feeling that your are in control.  Then focus on you, and whilst you will want to hand over in pleasant and personally “fulfilling’ manner, the job/firm/work will carry on without you.


----------



## IanG (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure what 95% of 12 months salary is for you but there is a tax free cap at 30K above which severance payments are taxable.
Something to bear in mind for your calculations.

Nevertheless what you outline seems like a no-brainer given your intentions to retire soon anyhow.

I took the retirement plunge myself about 6 months ago - love it !


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

NearHull said:



			There will many bits of advice, but the advice I pass on to whoever will listen, is that it is very important that you pick the date so as it becomes your choice and not your employer’s.  It sets up a feeling that your are in control.  Then focus on you, and whilst you will want to hand over in pleasant and personally “fulfilling’ manner, the job/firm/work will carry on without you.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou sir! Sound advice.

To be honest I'm not that worried about the 'work' and the 'team'.  I work from home and have done so for many years, and as I move between assignments (only recently moved onto a new one at basically no notice given - if I was very sensitive I'd have felt upset...but that's the way it works when assignments come to an end) I don't have any feelings of personal connection with any group or individual colleagues I am currently working with.

I've heard from our Head of HR in the last half hour that they'd be looking for me to decide before Friday - leaving on the 1st March...I guessed they'd look to move quickly.   So I am not really in control - but that said I'd already set expectations that I might well be looking to hang up my boots in August.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's an old thread and I know this subject has been touched on in others more recent...but as of precisely one hour ago the question of the OP is 100% the question I have to answer.

Just had a call from my boss and my company is looking to cut costs and I've been offered an early exit.  Package works out at just under 95% of one year top line (about 16months bottom line).  I need to decide this week as there are only limited funds and offer has been made to a few...so I shouldn't dither.  I think it could see me walk out of the door in next couple of weeks.

Was thinking I might well finish next Spring - if not even this coming August if things had opened up out there.  A serious conversation with our financial advisor is in order methinks.  But what else must I consider that I haven't thought of.  State Pension would kick in in a handful of years time (yes - I'm a late-1950s baby) - so would need a bridge between now and then - which we're fortunate to have the funds for.

I know that once we are reopened I can do a part-time work in our church cafe...couple days a week...and then there is midweek golf...now there's a thing I know nothing at all about...

Hmmm...
		
Click to expand...

Don't even think twice 

The world is a changing place. Good pensions will be harder to come by, if you get an offer that suits and you can afford just say thank you and goodbye

Almost a year ago My dad was waiting for a payout to retire ... November was his aim

When covid hit we sat him down and said look your the least healthy of us all just retire you can afford it

He loves it

Got a part time job in the church shop when it re opens and loves being grandad


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

IanG said:



			Not sure what 95% of 12 months salary is for you but there is a tax free cap at 30K above which severance payments are taxable.
Something to bear in mind for your calculations.

Nevertheless what you outline seems like a no-brainer given your intensions to retire soon anyhow.

I took the retirement plunge myself about 6 months ago - love it !
		
Click to expand...

I'd exceed the cap but they can put the residual into my company pension fund if I so wish.  As I'd be moving the fund from the company scheme to my main scheme I assume I could take 25% of the new whole sum I move tax free.  But will check with my Financial Advisor.

One thing I didn't realise is that as this is a settlement agreement I have to get a solicitor involved...I guess to avoid me going back to the company after the deed is done with issues or complaints.


----------



## IanG (Feb 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'd exceed the cap but they can put it into my company pension fund if I so wish.  As I'd be moving the fund from the company scheme to my main scheme I assume I could take 25% of the new whole tax free.  But will check with my Financial Advisor.
.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not an IFA but that sounds right - good luck.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2021)

I was made redundant at the end of November. Worked out my finances and assets and thought sod it, I've had enough. I'm 60, was thinking about retiring at 63 anyway. Intended to play golf 3 or 4 times a week and do more cycling too but a certain little virus has got in the way temporarily. You can accumulate money and possessions but you can't accumulate time. I'm not rich but I have enough to tick off a few things on my bucket list whilst I'm still fit and healthy. My advice to you.... take the money and run!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

One thing 'puzzling' me that someone here might be able to advise on.

The figures I've been offered are based upon my current salary.  Now I have literally just started on a four day week from 1st Feb - I haven't actually been paid at the new 4/5ths level - and as I have been full time in the company for over 14yrs that seems a bit - erm - harsh.  My wife reckons that surely any 'decent' company doing this would base it upon my last full years salary and not one that kicked in just 2 weeks ago - especially as I have had a request to be considered for this - were it to become available - for at least 9months. 

Not wishing to seem money-grabbing, but it's a good few thousand pounds that would cover much of paying for private health cover for my wife for a year (she's covered by my company scheme and she'll obviously lose that - and the equivalent for doing it ourselves we got a quote a couple of years ago of £500/month)

Any thoughts.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One thing 'puzzling' me that someone here might be able to advise on.

The figures I've been offered are based upon my current salary.  Now I have literally just started on a four day week from 1st Feb - I haven't actually been paid at the new 4/5ths level - and as I have been full time in the company for over 14yrs that seems a bit - erm - harsh.  My wife reckons that surely any 'decent' company doing this would base it upon my last full years salary and not one that kicked in just 2 weeks ago - especially as I have had a request to be considered for this - were it to become available - for at least 9months.

Not wishing to seem money-grabbing, but it's a good few thousand pounds that would cover much of paying for private health cover for my wife for a year (she's covered by my company scheme and she'll obviously lose that - and the equivalent for doing it ourselves we got a quote a couple of years ago of £500/month)

Any thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t help with the Final Salary impacts, but when I left the company Private Health scheme , the scheme themselves suggested switching the prime member over to my wife. I sit on the scheme ‘as a named driver’.  She is three year younger than me and the premiums adjust accordingly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Can’t help with the Final Salary impacts, but when I left the company Private Health scheme , the scheme themselves suggested switching the prime member over to my wife. I sit on the scheme ‘as a named driver’.  She is three year younger than me and the premiums adjust accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.  When I took a 6month career break H1 2019 I did not qualify to stay on the company Private Health scheme...and as a result my wife lost the cover also.  I complained that they had not made me aware that this would happen (I could keep and pay for all other voluntary benefits I had bought into running if I wanted) and after a bit of discussion they agreed to keep my membership running but transferred prime membership of the scheme to my wife.  That said if that is a possibility then I'd have thought that the scheme/provider would have offered it to us as individuals (not through the company scheme) back then.  I'm thinking you probably still worked for the company - just didn't take the private health cover - and that's how/why they could do it.  But worth asking.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I was made redundant at the end of November. Worked out my finances and assets and thought sod it, I've had enough. I'm 60, was thinking about retiring at 63 anyway. Intended to play golf 3 or 4 times a week and do more cycling too but a certain little virus has got in the way temporarily. You can accumulate money and possessions but you can't accumulate time. I'm not rich but I have enough to tick off a few things on my bucket list whilst I'm still fit and healthy. My advice to you.... take the money and run!
		
Click to expand...

I might have to tag this & come back to it regularly to remind myself...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

Point of asking about the salary the settlement is based upon is more to do with how I ask the question without ‘queering my pitch’ as it were. I don’t want my company to change its mind...

I get they probably don’t have to offer me anything and so I will not complain.  It’s unfortunate, no - it’s a blessed nuisance - that after 14+ yrs full time and 9 months of asking, I’m only two weeks into a reduced working week when this has come up...but I’d still like to ask the question in some way.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			I was made redundant at the end of November. Worked out my finances and assets and thought sod it, I've had enough. I'm 60, was thinking about retiring at 63 anyway. Intended to play golf 3 or 4 times a week and do more cycling too but a certain little virus has got in the way temporarily. You can accumulate money and possessions but you can't accumulate time. I'm not rich but I have enough to tick off a few things on my bucket list whilst I'm still fit and healthy. My advice to you.... take the money and run!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. Took redundancy some years ago and have loved every minute of my free time since. Never had time to get bored which is probably why I haven't been fazed by the lockdowns. 100% recommend the grab and run route.


----------



## IanM (Feb 16, 2021)

I started a similar thread last autumn.    I dropped to a 3 day week from January 1st.   So far I've only managed a shorter week twice due to workload. 

I'm waiting to see what Drakeford says on Friday, then unless longer lockdown,  I'm going to pack it from end April.  

1st May....free.


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 16, 2021)

Just over a month left for me. Hopefully the golf courses will open the day my lump sum lands.........


----------



## IanG (Feb 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Point of asking about the salary the settlement is based upon is more to do with how I ask the question without ‘queering my pitch’ as it were. I don’t want my company to change its mind...

I get they probably don’t have to offer me anything and so I will not complain.  It’s unfortunate, no - it’s a blessed nuisance - that after 14+ yrs full time and 9 months of asking, I’m only two weeks into a reduced working week when this has come up...but I’d still like to ask the question in some way.
		
Click to expand...

How about an adapted version of ....

'Thank you for the settlement numbers and am seeking a little further clarification. The numbers appear to be based on a 4 day week when in fact I have worked full time since 20XX and have only gone down to 4 days a week a fortnight ago. Is this standard practice ? - I was expecting them to be based around e.g. average earnings over the past few years.  Thanks in advance for your help. '


----------



## AliMc (Feb 16, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Sound advice, similar to what I did.

If you go from a busy job to nowt overnight, IMO you are asking for trouble.
I did 8 years of low paid no brainer part time hobby jobs so that I could keep my pension pot value. I really enjoyed that time.
Reduced hours as I went along so that my last job was only 12 hours a week.

Kept busy with voluntary work, helping with g'kids and bowling.
Occasionally I wish I had taken the advice of an earlier poster to not get tied down with pets and grandparenting....especially during summer holidays.
		
Click to expand...

Not an issue for me, I retired at 60 three years ago and have had no issues whatsoever, liked my job in IT fine but haven't missed it in the slightest, revitalised my golf, wife who is only 54 still works PT and kids are 17 and 14 so they help keep me young !


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2021)

As far as I remember my works pension was the based on the best of my last 3 years.
But honestly mate  I would grab the offer with both hands , a bird in the hand .
Edit don't worry about being bored, you'll wonder how you ever had enough time to work .


----------



## AliMc (Feb 16, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			As far as I remember my works pension was the based on the best of my last 3 years.
But honestly mate  I would grab the offer with both hands , a bird in the hand .
		
Click to expand...

Yeah same for me i was in a final salary scheme all my working life, pension is based on best of last 3 years, I worked PT for the last few years, my monthly pension payments, from 2 employments are more than my pay when working so it was a no brainer for me to go.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's an old thread and I know this subject has been touched on in others more recent...but as of precisely one hour ago the question of the OP is 100% the question I have to answer.

Just had a call from my boss and my company is looking to cut costs and I've been offered an early exit.  Package works out at just under 95% of one year top line (about 16months bottom line).  I need to decide this week as there are only limited funds and offer has been made to a few...so I shouldn't dither.  I think it could see me walk out of the door in next couple of weeks.

Was thinking I might well finish next Spring - if not even this coming August if things had opened up out there.  A serious conversation with our financial advisor is in order methinks.  But what else must I consider that I haven't thought of.  State Pension would kick in in a handful of years time (yes - I'm a late-1950s baby) - so would need a bridge between now and then - which we're fortunate to have the funds for.

I know that once we are reopened I can do a part-time work in our church cafe...couple days a week...and then there is midweek golf...now there's a thing I know nothing at all about...

Hmmm...
		
Click to expand...

Always worth considering buying extra years on your state pension if required.
I was only 3 years off paying for a full state pension so payed up the extra years with pleasure.
That was nearly 10 years ago so it has already paid the difference in spades.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Always worth considering buying extra years on your state pension if required.
I was only 3 years off paying for a full state pension so payed up the extra years with pleasure.
That was nearly 10 years ago so it has already paid the difference in spades.
		
Click to expand...

It changed many years ago, if you had 35 years of NI contributions you were entitled to a full state pension at 65. Maybe a few years later now.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 16, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Not an issue for me, I retired at 60 three years ago and have had no issues whatsoever, liked my job in IT fine but haven't missed it in the slightest, revitalised my golf, wife who is only 54 still works PT and kids are 17 and 14 so they help keep me young !
		
Click to expand...

Was lucky enough to be able to pack in at 54. 6 years have gone by in a flash, you get one or two days when it's pouring of rain, and you get a bit bored, but nowhere near as much as I used to at work. Went back to work for a week 2 years ago on big bucks as a  favour to a mate, hated every minute of it. Definitely made the right decision.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Always worth considering buying extra years on your state pension if required.
I was only 3 years off paying for a full state pension so payed up the extra years with pleasure.
That was nearly 10 years ago so it has already paid the difference in spades.
		
Click to expand...

Can you expand on this, please.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 17, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			It changed many years ago, if you had 35 years of NI contributions you were entitled to a full state pension at 65. Maybe a few years later now.

Click to expand...

I started work at 15, then had nearly 10 years part time jobs semi retirement at the end of my working years.
I was lucky enough to have had an extra 10 years added  to my company retirement package which made a huge difference.
I never had a day unemployed, gap year etc. so basically 50 years work with an added 10 years.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 17, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can you expand on this, please.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.which.co.uk/money/pensi...on/can-i-top-up-my-state-pension-an0q09p37nsj
Both my wife and I used this to top up to full state pension.
That was about 10 years ago so may have been 30 years contributions, not sure when it changed to 35.
Cost us about £7k but well worth it.
Breaks even after 3 years.

Re. easing into retirement.
I lost two very close friends, both had demanding jobs and were what you would call workaholics.
Both were desperate to retire.
Both died suddenly within two years of retiring. 
They had no hobbies or interests outside of their work other than their three to four rather lavish holidays a year.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 17, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's an old thread and I know this subject has been touched on in others more recent...but as of precisely one hour ago the question of the OP is 100% the question I have to answer.

Just had a call from my boss and my company is looking to cut costs and I've been offered an early exit.  Package works out at just under 95% of one year top line (about 16months bottom line).  I need to decide this week as there are only limited funds and offer has been made to a few...so I shouldn't dither.  I think it could see me walk out of the door in next couple of weeks.

Was thinking I might well finish next Spring - if not even this coming August if things had opened up out there.  A serious conversation with our financial advisor is in order methinks.  But what else must I consider that I haven't thought of.  State Pension would kick in in a handful of years time (yes - I'm a late-1950s baby) - so would need a bridge between now and then - which we're fortunate to have the funds for.

I know that once we are reopened I can do a part-time work in our church cafe...couple days a week...and then there is midweek golf...now there's a thing I know nothing at all about...

Hmmm...
		
Click to expand...

If they're looking to cut costs, the business isn't doing as well as they'd like. Take the money whilst they've still got money to pay out. And if they wanted to keep you they'd be having the discussion with someone else. But that doesn't mean you have to retire. If you want to carry on doing the same work, get another job.

And filling your time won't be an issue. We've had to knock stuff of our diary to fit other stuff in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			If they're looking to cut costs, the business isn't doing as well as they'd like. Take the money whilst they've still got money to pay out. And if they wanted to keep you they'd be having the discussion with someone else. But that doesn't mean you have to retire. If you want to carry on doing the same work, get another job.

And filling your time won't be an issue. We've had to knock stuff of our diary to fit other stuff in.
		
Click to expand...

That’s my thinking.  I was taken off my previous assignment as the account needed to keep cost down and it’s a good bit cheaper to use a Polish or an Indian PM than a UK PM. We PMs in general all work remotely and never have to meet the customer face2face.

And on a rereading of the settlement they’ve offered its based upon my Full Time salary - so thats a good thing.

TBH Bri - I’m really not inclined to do more of the same or similar.  I have only been doing it for the number in the bank account each month.  That said when we start getting back to a normal, my church redevelopment project will hopefully restart and we need project management experience on that...plus volunteering in our church cafe...I’m sure with all the jobs my Mrs has lined up for me plus all the housework as she is still working 2-3 days a week...👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2021)

IanM said:



			I started a similar thread last autumn.    I dropped to a 3 day week from January 1st.   So far I've only managed a shorter week twice due to workload.

I'm waiting to see what Drakeford says on Friday, then unless longer lockdown,  I'm going to pack it from end April.

1st May....free.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Though my Mrs is finding it a little bit scary the thought of me retired on 1st *March*...only two weeks work left 😳..and tbh - when faced with that realisation out of the blue I feel a little bit of the same...


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I started work at 15, then had nearly 10 years part time jobs semi retirement at the end of my working years.
I was lucky enough to have had an extra 10 years added  to my company retirement package which made a huge difference.
I never had a day unemployed, gap year etc. so basically 50 years work with an added 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me I started work 1961 age 15 never been unemployed . I took early retirement at 52 with 29 years service with the local authority they also added 10 years on, 
That took me to 1 year short of the maximum 40 years giving me a works pension of 39/ 80th of the best of my last 3 years salary plus a lump sum.
 Initially the DHSS said my state pension would be approx. £6 a week short, [ I had been on strike for 17 weeks ] but I could buy stamps back. I laughed when they said it would cost £6 a week to buy them. 
The minimum contributions required for maximum state pension change around 2011. 

A few years after I retired my department was taken over by a private firm Morrisons then Mears, according to my ex workmates everything changed for the worse, including the pension scheme, I was the last to receive early retirement enhancements. 
Best decision I ever made was taking early retirement, at the right time.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 17, 2021)

One thing I've enjoyed about retirement is not being ruled by the clock.
Strangely however, I actually want to get up in the morning.
Does time even exist? There is no definite proof that it does within the laws of physics. 
All we know is that it ticks by differently depending on where you are and what you are doing.
As you get older it also seems to speed up.

What happened to yesterday. Did it even exist?

"There is nothing in the world except for empty curved space."
Get the point of this John Wheeler quote and then decide if retirement is a true option.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 17, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			One thing I've enjoyed about retirement is not being ruled by the clock.
Strangely however, I actually want to get up in the morning.
Does time even exist? There is no definite proof that it does within the laws of physics.
All we know is that it ticks by differently depending on where you are and what you are doing.
As you get older it also seems to speed up.

What happened to yesterday. Did it even exist?

"There is nothing in the world except for empty curved space."
Get the point of this John Wheeler quote and then decide if retirement is a true option.
		
Click to expand...

Well,  yes,  I guess you could wrangle wjth the philosophy of it all. Or alternatively just ask yourself, " have I got enough to do *exactly* what *I want* to do  with my time?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2021)

stefanovic said:



*One thing I've enjoyed about retirement is not being ruled by the clock.*
Strangely however, I actually want to get up in the morning.
Does time even exist? There is no definite proof that it does within the laws of physics.
All we know is that it ticks by differently depending on where you are and what you are doing.
As you get older it also seems to speed up.

What happened to yesterday. Did it even exist?

"There is nothing in the world except for empty curved space."
Get the point of this John Wheeler quote and then decide if retirement is a true option.
		
Click to expand...

That is just what we loved when my Mrs retired and I took 6months career break - we went travelling for over four months and the freedom we felt every morning, and each and every day through, was something I really hadn't expected.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 17, 2021)

A little word of warning for when you start retirement... Don't do or attempt anything that may have life changing consequences... I started taking on 'stuff' that I'd previously engaged others to do only to find myself requiring a visit to A+E... It really really isn't worth it...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 18, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			A little word of warning for when you start retirement... Don't do or attempt anything that may have life changing consequences... I started taking on 'stuff' that I'd previously engaged others to do only to find myself requiring a visit to A+E... It really really isn't worth it...
		
Click to expand...

I won't - but I'll be doing stripping of paper off walls and ceiling of our lounge in prep for a plasterer to do a skim.  And after it's dried I'll do all the sizing of walls and ceiling and all the decorating and rubbing down and painting of woodwork.  I'd probably have got a decorator to do all of the post-plastering stuff - so 'll save myself something like £800 there.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 18, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			have I got enough to do *exactly* what *I want* to do  with my time?
		
Click to expand...

As long as you don't fall into the DIY trap. Don't start wallpapering to prove to your partner you aren't finished. You have nothing to prove.
Retirement is like marriage. It starts with the honeymoon period. Progresses to the settling down period and finally the drifting apart and death period.
So what do you do after the retirement honeymoon when you walk along the beach in some exotic destination, and even the novelty of that wears off?
I'm going to say buy the John Parkin book, available in Waterstone's.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 18, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			As long as you don't fall into the DIY trap. Don't start wallpapering to prove to your partner you aren't finished. You have nothing to prove.
Retirement is like marriage. It starts with the honeymoon period. Progresses to the settling down period and finally the drifting apart and death period.
So what do you do after the retirement honeymoon when you walk along the beach in some exotic destination, and even the novelty of that wears off?
I'm going to say buy the John Parkin book, available in Waterstone's.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. When I say "do exactly what I want" I reckon wallpapering probably doesnt feature very high up the list ...


----------



## D-S (Feb 18, 2021)

If you can retire in the Spring as being at home and having more free time all of a sudden feels a lot better in Spring/Summer than going into winter unless you have a lot of travel planned to sunnier climes.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 18, 2021)

Also, from personal experience, idle summer evenings spent on the terrace can have a detrimental effect on the waistline...


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Hmm. When I say "do exactly what I want" I reckon wallpapering probably doesnt feature very high up the list ...
		
Click to expand...

3 years in to it. Just come down from a walk in the Sierra Cabrera... still not bored.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			3 years in to it. Just come down from a walk in the Sierra Cabrera... still not bored.
		
Click to expand...

Brian you're only a novice, I'll be 23 years retired come October, never been bored even in lockdown.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 18, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			3 years in to it. Just come down from a walk in the Sierra Cabrera... still not bored.
		
Click to expand...

I'm calling you out on that


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 18, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Brian you're only a novice, I'll be 23 years retired come October, never been bored even in lockdown.

Click to expand...

Yeah but Bill,you chucked it at 30(going by the regalia?)
Did you catch the game??
Jimbo


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 18, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			3 years in to it. Just come down from a walk in the Sierra Cabrera... still not bored.
		
Click to expand...

Git !!  I  love walking there

I was supposed to have a month there over Christmas & New Year.   Hope Turre's not changed much - have to meet for drink in Los Cazadores next time I'm  out there.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Yeah but Bill,you chucked it at 30(going by the regalia?)
Did you catch the game??
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

I'm still dancing, despite the Ref and Var , a good away win in Europe. Penalties are 10 a penny in the Arcade


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

My company today offered an extension to my finish date - to the end of March.  An extra month salary; pension contributions, and company benefits...I thought for a moment; had a chat with the Mrs - and have gone for that.  After all - as she said - fits just fine with likely restart to playing golf and what else would I do through March...(well she had plenty lined up for me).  And gives me a little time to get used to the idea.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 22, 2021)

1 April sensible date I would presume due to tax year which is why I presume HID choose to start her retirement on this date this year.


----------



## IanG (Feb 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My company today offered an extension to my finish date - to the end of March.  An extra month salary; pension contributions, and company benefits...I thought for a moment; had a chat with the Mrs - and have gone for that.  After all - as she said - fits just fine with likely restart to playing golf and what else would I do through March...(well she had plenty lined up for me).  And gives me a little time to get used to the idea.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 22, 2021)

SILH-You can spend that time sitting on the fence and getting the beers in for the cup final!
Jimbo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH-You can spend that time sitting on the fence and getting the beers in for the cup final!
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

No fence sitting by me for next Sunday...I am confident we will not be Livi’d at full time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My company today offered an extension to my finish date - to the end of March.  An extra month salary; pension contributions, and company benefits...I thought for a moment; had a chat with the Mrs - and have gone for that.  After all - as she said - fits just fine with likely restart to playing golf and what else would I do through March...(well she had plenty lined up for me).  And gives me a little time to get used to the idea.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get full wage in end or the 4 days?

Congrats on your decision 

Every day on the course!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you get full wage in end or the 4 days?

Congrats on your decision

Every day on the course!
		
Click to expand...

Full...well that’s what been outlined - I expect the agreement I need to sign later this week So we’ll see. I count myself very fortunate.  The month extra income pays my membership subs in full up front plus a complete new set of golf clubs 👍

Also end March gives me time to sort things out plus gives my boss time to sort out a replacement...I was feeling very guilty and awkward about ‘dumping him in it’ as I would have only been giving him one day notice of my departure - and even although it was not my issue it was to me on a personal basis.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Full...well that’s what been outlined - I expect the agreement I need to sign later this week So we’ll see. I count myself very fortunate.  The month extra income pays my membership subs in full up front plus a complete new set of golf clubs 👍

Also end March gives me time to sort things out plus gives my boss time to sort out a replacement...I was feeling very guilty and awkward about ‘dumping him in it’ as I would have only been giving him one day notice of my departure - and even although it was not my issue it was to me on a personal basis.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the well earned rest!

My father retired this time last year 

He loves every day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

Well that's it then - and at the moment I am feeling a bit like the football club manager who has been having a difficult time - as just a little earlier I received the signed copy of my departure agreement - and so at the end of this month, and in accordance with the confidentiality agreement it contains - I shall be leaving my employment by mutual consent.  Nice and handy for golf restarting and enabling me to enter the mid-week summer knock outs


----------



## RichA (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't know you, but congratulations and good luck. Keep busy and active. I envy you.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well that's it then - and at the moment I am feeling a bit like the football club manager who has been having a difficult time - as just a little earlier I received the signed copy of my departure agreement - and so at the end of this month, and in accordance with the confidentiality agreement it contains - I shall be leaving my employment by mutual consent.  Nice and handy for golf restarting and enabling me to enter the mid-week summer knock outs 

Click to expand...

Well done Hugh, don't look back.   Still a bonus to come when you eventually get your state pension, and you won't pay any national insurance. 
See you next time you visit auld yin


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

RichA said:



			I don't know you, but congratulations and good luck. Keep busy and active. I envy you.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers sir!  Near 40 yrs toil.  I have been very fortunate as there was not a single day in all that time that I was unemployed - not always loving what I was doing - but always employed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Well done Hugh, don't look back.   Still a bonus to come when you eventually get your state pension, and you won't pay any national insurance.
See you next time you visit auld yin 

Click to expand...

I'm going to be sorting a stay with my brother in Islay as soon as we can sort it - and as he's a member of Machrie (at least he was last time I checked  ) ...maybe when I'm passing Glasgow there will be room in my car for a passenger


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to be sorting a stay with my brother in Islay as soon as we can sort it - and as he's a member of Machrie (at least he was last time I checked  ) ...maybe when I'm passing Glasgow there will be room in my car for a passenger 

Click to expand...

Too near all those distilleries for me . We'll arrange something a bit more local once you know your dates, maybe even a Scottish mini meet at my gaff.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to be sorting a stay with my brother in Islay as soon as we can sort it - and as he's a member of Machrie (at least he was last time I checked  ) ...maybe when I'm passing Glasgow there will be room in my car for a passenger 

Click to expand...

Enjoy your retirement, three full years for me now and absolutely loving it 
One of my group is also a member at Machrie, we are badgering him enough to hopefully get ourselves over there when we can


----------



## RichA (Mar 15, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to be sorting a stay with my brother in Islay...
		
Click to expand...

Go back a couple centuries and I'm a Farquharson, but I've always felt more attached to the land and whiskies of the inner Hebrides. Love Islay. Enjoy.
Sample Bunnahabhain, if you get a chance.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2021)

RichA said:



			Go back a couple centuries and I'm a Farquharson, but I've always felt more attached to the land and whiskies of the inner Hebrides. Love Islay. Enjoy.
Sample Bunnahabhain, if you get a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel...on my father's side we are from Tiree, as well as my sister-in-law being an Ileach - and as amusing as the rivalry between Islay and Tiree is my brother has played it safe by having has a foot in both islands   And as nice Islay is - for me it's Tiree - and all being well we'll tie in a visit to my Tiree relatives with staying with my brother in Islay.  Will  be nice to be free to plan such visits whenever...

We are fortunate also to have cousins in Farquharson land on Deeside - up Banchory way...another trip beckons.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Three years of retirement completed as of today... Wish I could say safely... Generally now though, question why I didn't proceed with my previous attempts of calling it a day instead of leaving it to my 65th year...


----------



## rosecott (Mar 15, 2021)

This year I will have been retired for 29 years. I really would not fancy going back to work.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 15, 2021)

rosecott said:



			This year I will have been retired for 29 years. I really would not fancy going back to work.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think you looked 94


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 15, 2021)

MegaSteve said:



			Three years of retirement completed as of today... Wish I could say safely... Generally now though, question why I didn't proceed with my previous attempts of calling it a day instead of leaving it to my 65th year...
		
Click to expand...

I completed my 3 years at the end of Jan, at the tender age of 59. Like you I wish I'd gone sooner. My initial plan was for 2 years earlier but they threw everything at me to persuade me to stay - not sure 2 years in Aberdeen was the 'win' I expected it to be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2021)

My wife has hung up a wall calendar on the back of our kitchen door.  We get at least one Scottish/Hebridean scenes wall calendar sent to us at Christmas every year - but, as beautiful as the photos are, for a good few years one has never been hung up.  But this year there it is - and on it for her she has written the days she is working and her shifts; and for me all the golf competitions I might play in


----------



## IanM (Mar 16, 2021)

I've played 36 holes already this week!!   Working tomorrow, Thursday and Friday.  So semi-retirement once the courses are back open is pretty good.  

What have I learned this week now the courses are back open? 

Well, I'd rather be going fishing tomorrow than attending a 3 hour supplier review meeting on Teams!!  Maybe not golf 3 days running, but Thursday looks nice.

My Boss thinks the 3 day week will keep me happily working for several more years.  I am not saying he is wrong, but I suspect he is very wrong!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2021)

Although not retiring yet the battle to go properly part-time begins again next month.
The diary is officially closed to newbies until September to allow numbers to drop to more manageable levels.
Then just bumbling along at either a couple of lessons a day or 2 or 3 more full days will keep me going quite nicely 
Don't want to pack it in completely for quite a while but the last year has refocused my priorities.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2021)

A bit weird the way time is passing in lockdown - Feb 16th when I posted on what I'd just been offered seems just yesterday.

Just taking each weekday as it comes and goes and as they are basically all the same as we can't do anything 'different' I just turn the handle day-by-day.  And so without really noticing, that's me today starting my last full week and when my wife asks what I have planned - well - other than more golf I don't have anything at all planned as I feel there is little point whilst we remain under restrictions in planning anything significant in what I might do with myself.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

Well that was quick and so has dawned my last day of gainful employment...

It's been quite a while since the day in July 1978 when, after 3 years at Strathclyde Uni being a student, I walked through the door of Rogerson and Spence Architects, 272 St Vincent Street, Glasgow to start work as a trainee architect.  That work only lasted a year mind as I decided I preferred being a student to working and so went back to uni for another four years and did another degree 

Whatever next...???


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 31, 2021)

Another degree?

Whatever, retirement is grand - just make sure it's a long one.


----------



## IanM (Mar 31, 2021)

I am sure you'll find so many alternatives you will wish you did it sooner!

I'm finding the 3 day week funny.  Lovely day here yesterday so we went to the beach.  Back at my laptop today, wishing I was playing golf!  Rather than a balance, I am thinking, drat, I have to work today!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Another degree?

Whatever, retirement is grand - just make sure it's a long one. 

Click to expand...

Another degree is I suppose a possibility...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Another degree is I suppose a possibility...
		
Click to expand...

You know you'll always get the 3rd degree here, the three degrees, When will I see you Again


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			You know you'll always get the 3rd degree here, the three degrees, When will I see you Again 

Click to expand...

It would only be two as I couldn't be bothered dragging myself through what would end have ended up as an 8yr Architecture degree...the Maths degree I subsequently did was almost a piece of cake...  maybe it'll be Scottish History or something dead useful like that - though maybe PPE


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 31, 2021)

You could try a politics degree

Shoe in


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You could try a politics degree

Shoe in 

Click to expand...

Hey hey hey.. none of that here Mr .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You could try a politics degree

Shoe in 

Click to expand...

Indeed - was thinking PPE - Philosophy, Politics and Economics...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

...and so - it better be that time as that's me done...:0


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 31, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You could try a politics degree

Shoe in 

Click to expand...

He’d fail, requires a balanced approach.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2021)

Beginning to reap the benefits of retirement.  Mrs SILH was working yesterday and is also working today...and so for me ... golf later this morning - as it was yesterday pm 👍. Had something planned for early afternoon today but decided to do it tomorrow...as I can 😀

Won’t continue in this vein I know, as I’ll have to knuckle down and start on the ‘To-Do’ list that has been compiled for me.  Meanwhile however...


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 7, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Beginning to reap the benefits of retirement.  Mrs SILH was working yesterday and is also working today...and so for me ... golf later this morning - as it was yesterday pm 👍. Had something planned for early afternoon today but decided to do it tomorrow...as I can 😀

Won’t continue in this vein I know, as I’ll have to knuckle down and start on the ‘To-Do’ list that has been compiled for me.  Meanwhile however...
		
Click to expand...

To-Do lists are there "To-Do" otherwise they become part of the "Done" list, which will only encourage some to instigate a bigger To-Do list.
As a long term retire-ee, keep a large "To-Do" list and a minimal "Done" list.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			To-Do lists are there "To-Do" otherwise they become part of the "Done" list, which will only encourage some to instigate a bigger To-Do list.
As a long term retire-ee, keep a large "To-Do" list and a minimal "Done" list.
		
Click to expand...

Procrastination is key, if she allows it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			To-Do lists are there "To-Do" otherwise they become part of the"Done" list, which will only encourage some to instigate a bigger To-Do list.
As a long term retire-ee, keep a large "To-Do" list and a minimal "Done" list.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like this?


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2021)

Semi retirement is a good idea too....... been a member of Newport of 12 years, have never been able to enter a knockout comp as worked away most of the time.  Until now!!  Name down!!


----------



## Canfordhacker (Apr 8, 2021)

I retire two weeks from today. Just cleaning up odds and sods and interviewing potential successors with my boss. Can't wait!


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 8, 2021)

IanM said:



			Semi retirement is a good idea too....... been a member of Newport of 12 years, have never been able to enter a knockout comp as worked away most of the time.  Until now!!  Name down!!  

Click to expand...

Bad call, you end up doing the same work in a shorter time.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2021)

IanM said:



			Semi retirement is a good idea too....... been a member of Newport of 12 years, have never been able to enter a knockout comp as worked away most of the time.  Until now!!  Name down!!  

Click to expand...

Till the meeting your boss has scheduled doesn't coincide with your days off. And then there's the 3 month project you know will run to 6 months, inc. project support. Great idea, and I hope it works for you, but the ongoing "can you.." has only just stopped 3 years later.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2021)

I sold my business assets and retired, got fed up after 6 months and took a part time job. That's now turned into a £7m development and about 3 years more part time work but, to be honest, I still get the buzz!


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Bad call, you end up doing the same work in a shorter time.
		
Click to expand...

I managed to relinquish some of my responsibilities thankfully.    Contract ends on 30th September... not going beyond that in any guise.   Mind you a decent hike in day rate might get me continuing through the winter  But only 3 days a week


----------

